# By Way of a Ripple: Darkkin's NaPoem 2016 Links



## Darkkin (Apr 1, 2016)

I natter enough in my thread so I'm just going to set down my shell .


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 2, 2016)

Catch a flight from the Verge.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 2, 2016)

Tibbox is seeking to get beyond the Fray with a little help from Alder Grey.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 2, 2016)

A leap of faith that there is something beyond the sea, the sky...


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 3, 2016)

The Lollop, Traveller the Ripple Gannet, and Nog, the Chimaera have all just collided!  So here I drop the Lollop.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 3, 2016)

A bit of deep, deep history.  Whimsy approaching the edges of a brutal storm.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 3, 2016)

Sometimes pieces of a puzzle present themselves when you least expect it.  The story behind the Wendigo.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 5, 2016)

Just an idea of what Lollop looks like:


View attachment 13089



Wonder is made up of equal parts terror and glory.  So continues the tale of Lollop.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 7, 2016)

Meticulous, ponderous...there is light at the end of the Tide Funnel.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 7, 2016)

Fighting back, striking hard, even when I land with a thud.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 8, 2016)

The true power of the Weights of Wonder.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 8, 2016)

The Tide is turning, the power of the Huntsman is slipping.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 8, 2016)

The showdown between Lollop and the fledgling Wendigo.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 10, 2016)

I couldn't leave the poor goat there all alone!  Some one had to listen to it, and I did, and in so doing, found this.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 11, 2016)

Heather's journey continues, but she doesn't travel alone, for her knight goes, too.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 11, 2016)

What's with the Whipping Goat, the Hedgehog and a bubble, well, we shall soon know.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 12, 2016)

Captain Tine has assumed command of the good ship Bubble Coat.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 12, 2016)

Tibbox returns, a fox in a tight corner!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 13, 2016)

Shifting gears for a little while, returning to the Glass Degas.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 13, 2016)

Commitment to an art.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 13, 2016)

There are always those who assume the worst about even those who aspire to Anne.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 14, 2016)

New bits of wonder upon the horizon.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 14, 2016)

Still not quite done, despite the Tumble.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 14, 2016)

Another try...


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 14, 2016)

Just waiting.  Waiting for Indigo.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 15, 2016)

Change is coming for Wind.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 15, 2016)

Follow in the Traveller's wake.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 15, 2016)

Return to the heart of the 'Way and the Lollop Tree.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 16, 2016)

This message has been Turtle approved.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 18, 2016)

Take the lantern and follow it to Alder's Dew.  Turtle in the Tide, Star racing for the shore.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 20, 2016)

Star is making for Alder's Dew, but the shore isn't as empty as it once was.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 20, 2016)

Occasionally, the irrational number of Phi is found.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 22, 2016)

Lollop is keeping a vigil.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 22, 2016)

The journey through Coral Deeping.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 23, 2016)

These are the reasons why they seek her...Both Hands of the No Man.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 23, 2016)

Hope in the form of a bubble.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 25, 2016)

A song from an ancient shell.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 25, 2016)

A parting of ways.  One to the sky, one to the sea.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 26, 2016)

Nobody, even with the bar.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 26, 2016)

Fire inner and outer, cleansing both shell and shame.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 26, 2016)

Leaving the bar behind, reaching for the sky.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 27, 2016)

Renewing the Search for Phi with the introduction of the Birchskin Man.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 29, 2016)

Done.  Gone.  Go!


----------



## Darkkin (May 9, 2016)

Back into the heart of the Fray.


----------

